# hanging paper over plaster



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

Just curious what most of you do as far as prep when hanging paper on plaster walls after removal of old paper. When I hung with my dad we would just hang the paper over the exsisting paste or "sizing". I can understand using Guardz on drywall etc, but just curious about older homes with plaster. I only did two paper jobs this year and don't get into it much any more. I also usually paste by hand and add extra diluted paste obn these older plaster wall jobs. I have had problems with prepasted paper sticking or curling up after being dipped in the past.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

DanielMDollaPainting said:


> Just curious what most of you do as far as prep when hanging paper on plaster walls after removal of old paper. When I hung with my dad we would just hang the paper over the exsisting paste or "sizing". I can understand using Guardz on drywall etc, but just curious about older homes with plaster. I only did two paper jobs this year and don't get into it much any more. I also usually paste by hand and add extra diluted paste obn these older plaster wall jobs. I have had problems with prepasted paper sticking or curling up after being dipped in the past.


After removing the old paper, you need to lightly sandpaper the wall to remove any old bits of wallpaper, then brush a thin coating of size or paste. After that you can hang the new paper.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Daniel,

Different types of plaster surfaces can be treated in different ways. Some say that raw, smooth, finish plaster is the best surface on which to hang with just a glue size applied before installation (this should bring Parodi out of the woodwork) HOWEVER, I have found that too often too much joint compound has been used to fix imperfections. Glue size in inappropriate to prep JC. (BTW, people now use "size" to mean wallpaper prep. Please read this: http://billarchibald.com/size.html )

But given the plethora of plaster finishes, I have found a simple procedure that works for all unfinished plaster. 

Wash ALL residue paper and paste off. Apply GENEROUS coat of Draw-tite or Gardz, when dry apply coat of Swing Wallpaper Prep Coat, when that is dry, hang the wallcovering. (if you can not get Swing, use the prep coat you find adequate. If you want to use Swing, say so and I'll give you some leads) 

IMO, the D-T or gardz, with Swing on top gives the ideal surface on which to install. AND, when time to strip, it makes that process about 3 times easier.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

What he said( Mr Bill)


----------



## parodi (Mar 15, 2010)

DanielMDollaPainting said:


> Just curious what most of you do as far as prep when hanging paper on plaster walls after removal of old paper. When I hung with my dad we would just hang the paper over the exsisting paste or "sizing". I can understand using Guardz on drywall etc, but just curious about older homes with plaster. I only did two paper jobs this year and don't get into it much any more. I also usually paste by hand and add extra diluted paste obn these older plaster wall jobs. I have had problems with prepasted paper sticking or curling up after being dipped in the past.


 
Daniel, I understand this question to be what to do to prep OLD plaster walls. 

In my area of the country beautiful old lime plaster is generally pre-war and glasslike in finish. Most of the time these walls just need a cleaning with hot water and detergent and they are ready to go. No priming is needed and, since most of the time they have been well paste sized with many applications of wall paper over the years, no paste sizing is required.

However, depending on the new wallcovering material you are applying, the plaster may need to be sealed and primed. Old wheat paste from 80 years ago can be lurking in the pores of the plaster. If the new material is a light colored natural (grass, linen, silk) it can draw out the brown, oxidized old wheat paste and mottle the new paper. It happened to me in 1983 with a light colored string paper with rice paper backing. Don't let it happen to you.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I knew if I baited the hook, I'd draw him up out of the depths :thumbup:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> I knew if I baited the hook, I'd draw him up out of the depths :thumbup:


 Gotta have the right bait


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> Gotta have the right bait


true dat


----------



## carolina hanger (Mar 22, 2012)

*carolina hanger*

hello carolina hanger the thing about hangen over old walls is moister it can cause the glue and the walls to blister and that is a mess what i do is prime the walls and let them dry over night at least.then test a piece of paper on the new surface and see what it does no disrespect but the correct way to glue the paper is on a table with abrush or nap.mix the glue like milk then after you install it glue your seams under the paper with staight glue thanks carolina hanger


DanielMDollaPainting said:


> Just curious what most of you do as far as prep when hanging paper on plaster walls after removal of old paper. When I hung with my dad we would just hang the paper over the exsisting paste or "sizing". I can understand using Guardz on drywall etc, but just curious about older homes with plaster. I only did two paper jobs this year and don't get into it much any more. I also usually paste by hand and add extra diluted paste obn these older plaster wall jobs. I have had problems with prepasted paper sticking or curling up after being dipped in the past.


----------



## Colour Republic (Aug 20, 2010)

carolina hanger said:


> no disrespect but the correct way to glue the paper is on a table with abrush or nap.


I disagree and it's too simplistic, unless you know what type of paper/covering the OP is using you can't suggest that it should be bench pasted


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

when I ask four paperhangers one question (the same question to each) I get six different answers . . . . on a good day. And they are usually all correct

AND

everything depends on everything else.

But one thing all professional paperhangers that I know agree on, we now use PASTE not GLUE. Paste is a starch based adhesive whereas glue is a polymer or rendered animal fat based adhesive.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Here I was all set to blast away at the glue stuff and you did it for me, thanks:thumbsup:


----------

